# Scolopendra alternans (pics)



## steve055 (Aug 1, 2003)

*(edit)Hemiscolopendra marginata(pics)*

found this very pretty pede while was down in FL. It was about 4" long.


----------



## steve055 (Aug 1, 2003)

2


----------



## Steven (Aug 1, 2003)

wowwwww, incredible 


never seen anything like that,....
sure that's an alternans ? 


greetz


----------



## steve055 (Aug 1, 2003)

That would be my guess, alternans are native to FL and the islands.


----------



## Cooper (Aug 1, 2003)

did you keep it? man that looks awesome!


----------



## aftershock (Aug 1, 2003)

I want more pictures! What size is it?


----------



## Steven (Aug 1, 2003)

> I want more pictures! What size is it?





> found this very pretty pede while was down in FL. It was about 4" long.


 


but hey, we want more pictures   
i've been looking more then a hour at these picts, those colors, man,...... hubba hubba hubba


----------



## steve055 (Aug 1, 2003)

No i did not keep it. I was flying home, and did not want to ship w/ the high heat.


----------



## steve055 (Aug 1, 2003)

2


----------



## BugBoyX (Aug 1, 2003)

Wow!  Neat looking pede...doesn't look like any pics of S. alterans though that I've ever seen.  Any help from the pede experts out there...maybe a colour morph of alterans or viridis?:?


----------



## steve055 (Aug 2, 2003)

after actually looking, im pretty sure this pede is Hemiscolopendra marginata not alternans


----------



## RugbyDave (Aug 2, 2003)

i'm going back down to south florida to visit my parents next week -- my dad caught some pedes and scorps for me, but where'd you find that guy?

 i can collect wild Ts, but when it comes to the myriopods, i'm clueless 

 any help would be appreciated!

thanks
dave


----------



## Steven (Aug 2, 2003)

> after actually looking, im pretty sure this pede is Hemiscolopendra marginata not alternans


i can go with that


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Aug 5, 2003)

Isn't this a Scolopendra viridis? (Florida blue) I've kept these before myself and they looked the same. 

The H. marginata don't get 4" do they?


----------



## edesign (Jun 4, 2005)

bump an old thread...this is an amazingly beautiful centipede. The reason I'm bumping it is to see if anyone agrees on which species it is. Three different ones were mentioned.


----------



## xsquid (Jan 22, 2007)

*Pretty Pede-Hey, I know that dude..*

Xavierr (?) was right..that is a Scolopendra Viridis. I saw several of them after Hurricane Wilma uprooted some huge old trees in my yard in Key Largo. That photo is breathtaking! Here is a big, beautiful Scolopendra Alternans that got into my drum bag at a gig in Islamorada (Fl. Keys)..9 Inches long and as big around as my finger! I dug around blindly in that bag about 5 times before he crawled out of it--glad he wasn't threatened! I set him free in the woods across the street..


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 23, 2007)

no pic showing.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 24, 2007)

The antennae look like S.viridis and it's certainly not S.alternans.


----------

